# NZQA for UK one year MBA



## chandranin4u (May 14, 2017)

Hello, I have applied for the NZQA for my MBA degree which was awarded by University of Sunderland. It was a 1 year program. Prior to that I had completed Advance diploma is business studies. Can anyone tell what would be the NZQA level. Will I get level 9 for MBA.


----------

